# Darlington Championship Show Photos



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I went to the Darlington Championship show today and had a wonderful day, met a load more lovely people and it as brilliant to see everyone again, I was too late getting my entry form in for this one but went to have a look around anyway, took my younger cousin to her first show, she thought it was wonderful and begged her dad for some birds the second we got home, made sure I took lots of photos-







Not Sure what this is but it looks pretty all in black.








Limerick Tumblers I think, correct me if I'm wrong...








It's like a mirror image, gorgeous fantails!








A yellow Indian fantail.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Jacobins, stunning birds, I would have some of these if they weren't such bad parents, they look amazing, don't you think-
















A Chinese owl. This was the first time I'd saw a Chinese owl that wasn't my own, I went a bit overboard with the camera, I'll not post all the photos of them!








A Capuchine, loved the colouring on this one, another breed I'd love to keep.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Can't tell you what this is, there was only a few this ugly at the show, they're quite funny looking, if anyone knows the breed please tell me!








An Old German Owl, another of my favourites, a little posing one as well!








A white King, love it! This one was so lovely, it would prune your hand if you put it through the bars, obviously well looked after!








A gorgeous German Beauty Homer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Becca,

Sounds like the show was alot of fun, and I appreciate you sharing the pics of some of the birds with captions.

Those Jacobins are amazing to look at, I have one but she doesn't seem to have as much feathering around the head.

Thank you very much for sharing with us!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Viennese short faced tumbler, it was brilliant for me to see what these are supposed to stand and look like in a show, they all looked ALOT prettier than my birds who've got alot of preparing to do now!








Don't know what these are either but they are pretty cute.
And I saved the best till last!








Have YOU ever seen anything so beautiful? Absolutely AMAZING! This bird went on to win best in section and it obviously deserved it, it must have taken a lot of work to get her looking so good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can only see the pictures in the first post. The rest are little red x's in a box?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I couldn't see them at first but I can now, here is the link to the album if it hasn't worked still-
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g19/becca199212/Show%20Photos%202008/Darlington%20Photos/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becca199212 said:


> I couldn't see them at first but I can now, here is the link to the album if it hasn't worked still-
> http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g19/becca199212/Show%20Photos%202008/Darlington%20Photos/


This link works for me .. beautiful birds! Thanks for the photos. I'm not sure why the individual pictures aren't showing up in the posts .. at least they aren't for me.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

all I see are the x boxes too but the links takes you where you need to go lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just fixed the links to the individual pictures .. should be working for everyone now.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Becca, they are wonderful. Thank you for posting them. 

Margaret


----------

